# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Μικρός επισκέπτης.

## BlKY

καλησπερα σε ολους
Πριν λιγο καιρο  χτυπησε στο τζαμι απο το σπιτι μου ενα μικρο πουλακι, ηταν ζαλισμενο και το πηραμε μεσα, το βαλαμε σε ενα κλουβι με λιγους σπορους.
Περασε μαζι μας ενα βραδυ
Το πρωι που ηταν καλα του ανοιξαμε την πορτα και το αφησαμε ελευθερο, πριν φυγει ομως εβγαλα μια φωτογραφια τον μικρο μου επισκεπτη
θα θελα να τη δειτε και αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει τι πουλακι ηταν

----------


## lagreco69

Νομιζω οτι ειναι Αιδονι, δεν θα ζουσε στο κλουβι για μεγαλο διαστημα. μπραβο σου!!! που το περιθαλψες.

----------


## serafeim

Πολλα μπραβο!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη το πουλάκι δεν είναι Αηδόνι.... 
Μπράβο που το περιέθαλψες Βίκυ!!!
Πιο πολύ μοιάζει με *Δασοφυλλοσκόπος ( Phylloscopus sibilatrix )* 

Δες φωτογραφία!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

> Νομιζω οτι ειναι Αιδονι, δεν θα ζουσε στο κλουβι για μεγαλο διαστημα. μπραβο σου!!! που το περιθαλψες.


Εγραψα Νομιζω Ευθυμη δεν το ειπα στα σιγουρα.  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

νομιζω ειναι αυτο.......... ειναι πολυ φιλικο με ανθρωπους. 

δεντροφιλοσκοπος(Phylloscopus collybita)





δημητρη νομιζεις δεν νομιζεις την πεταξες και εσυ την κοτσανα σου.......  :Happy0196:

----------


## lagreco69

> δημητρη νομιζεις δεν νομιζεις την πεταξες και εσυ την κοτσανα σου.......


Εαν το να λεμε την γνωμη μας θεωρηθειτε κοτσανα! τοτε ναι την πεταξα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Χαρη εσυ εισαι σιγουρος ?

----------


## xarhs

> Εαν το να λεμε την γνωμη μας θεωρηθειτε κοτσανα! τοτε ναι την πεταξα.


ελα ρε δημητρη. πλακιτσα σου κανα. εξαλλου ειναι σχεδον ιδια σε εμφανιση.




> Χαρη εσυ εισαι σιγουρος ?


βασιλη αυτο που λεει ο ευθυμης δεν το ξερω...... αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι μια σταλια πουλακι. ειναι πολυ μικρο , μικροτερο και απο καρδερινα. και πολυ ημερο. ερχεται στα σπιτια και δεν ενοχλειτε καθολου απο την παρουσια μας. ειναι φυσικοι καθαριστες των δεντρων απο αφιδες μελιγκρα καμπιες , και πολλα αλλα παρασιτα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Απλά ενοχλήθηκα λίγο με τον τρόπο που απάντησες στον Δημήτρη απο την στιγμή που και συ ο ίδιος αναφέρεις την λέξη "νομίζω" και στο δικό σου post.

Βέβαια το κάλυψες αμέσως ότι αστιεύεσαι.

Ολα καλά....

----------


## xarhs

ρε παιδια πλακα εκανα...............  ειναι δυνατον να ελεγα στα σοβαρα στον δημητρη ετσι?

----------


## BlKY

> βασιλη αυτο που λεει ο ευθυμης δεν το ξερω...... αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι μια σταλια πουλακι. ειναι πολυ μικρο , μικροτερο και απο καρδερινα. και πολυ ημερο. ερχεται στα σπιτια και δεν ενοχλειτε καθολου απο την παρουσια μας. ειναι φυσικοι καθαριστες των δεντρων απο αφιδες μελιγκρα καμπιες , και πολλα αλλα παρασιτα


Τοτε να πω πως ενω το βραδυ που χτυπησε στο παραθυρο ηταν πολυ ησυχο και φιλικο, οπως λες, την επομενη μερα μολις πλησιαζαμε στο κλουβι τρομαζε και χτυπουσε στα καγκελα . Ανοιξαμε την πορτα του κλουβιου και φυγαμε ολοι για να ησυχασει και να βρει την εξοδο

----------


## xarhs

βικη πρεπει να ηταν πολυ μικροσωμο ετσι?

----------


## BlKY

ναι μικροσωμο ηταν

----------


## xarhs

αυτο πρεπει να ηταν.   καλα εκανες που το αμολησες κατευθειαν γιατι δεν θα ζουσε. μπραβο βικη..........

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

*Δενδροφυλλοσκόπος (Phylloscopus collybita)* Δενδρόβιο πουλί που αναγνωρίζεται από το χαρακτηριστικό κελάηδημά του. Μήκους 11 εκατοστών, αυτός ο «τραγουδιστής»   αναπαράγεται σποραδικά κυρίως στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Συχνό διαβατικό πουλί  και κατά την ανοιξιάτικη και φθινοπωρινή μετανάστευση , είναι από τα πιο  κοινά πουλιά το χειμώνα στην πατρίδα μας, οπότε το συναντάμε στα πάρκα  και τους κήπους. Μπορεί κανείς να τον δει καμιά φορά να επισκέπτεται και  τις γλάστρες στα μπαλκόνια! Κοντόχοντρος, με πόδια μαυρωπά και αμυδρό  φρύδι, ο Δενδροφυλλοσκόπος έχει ράχη ελαιοκάστανου χρώματος, κάτω μέρος  υπόλευκο με απαλή κιτρινωπή απόχρωση.  *Κατηγορία:* Συλβιίδες (Sylviidae) | Φυλλοσκόποι (Phylloscopus).

  

      

     

     

       

Αεικίνητος και ζωηρός, κουνάει συχνά τις φτερούγες και την ουρά του , νευρικός στις κινήσεις του.
Το ιδιόμορφο κελάηδημα του Δενδροφυλλοσκόπου αποτελείται από δύο  επαναλαμβανόμενους φθόγγους «τσιλπ, τσιλπ, τσαλπ, τσιλπ, τσαλπ», αργό ,  ακανόνιστο και μονότονο , μοιάζει σαν να μετράει κάποιος κέρματα!  Ανάμεσα , παρεμβάλλονται πνιχτά «τρρρτ-τρρρτ».
Τρώει έντομα και νύμφες εντόμων. Φτιάχνει την κυκλική του φωλιά συνήθως  λίγο πάνω από το έδαφος στα δένδρα και γεννάει δύο φορές , από 5-6 λευκά  αβγά με σκούρα στίγματα. Η θηλυκιά αναλαμβάνει το κλώσσημα των αβγών  επί 13 μέρες αλλά και τη φροντίδα των νεοσσών , μέχρι να πετάξουν. Τα  νεαρά πετούν μετά από περίπου δύο εβδομάδες.

Πηγή
http://grevena-fauna.blogspot.gr/

----------


## jk21

απο το πρασινωπο της ραχης (αν προσεξετε τη φωτο θα δειτε οτι πρασινιζει καπως ,παροτι δεν υπαρχει καλο κοντραστ ) και οχι το γηινο χρωμα που εχει ο δενδροφυλλοσκοπος ,απο το πιο κιτρινωπο που φαινεται να εχει στο λαιμο και στο ματι ,το κοβω περισσοτερο για δασοφυλλοσκοπο ,αλλα αν μαθουμε απο τη Βικυ τον τοπο που μενει ( τι περιβαλλον υπαρχει ) μπορει να εχουμε ενα παραπανω στοιχειο  .Αν ειναι ημιαστικη ή πλησιον αστικης περιοχης ,μαλλον ειναι δενδροφυλλοσκοπος

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πριν να τον ελευθερώσεις βρε Βίκυ ...έπρεπε να τον ρωτήσεις ...

Τηνος είσαι εσύ βρε ?   ::

----------


## jk21

> Πριν να τον ελευθερώσεις βρε Βίκυ ...έπρεπε να τον ρωτήσεις ...
> 
> Τηνος είσαι εσύ βρε ?


σκεψου να απαντουσε ... δεν ξερω ... ειμαι πουλι << εκτροφης >> αλλα με βγαλανε με πατερα επιβητορα και δεν τον γνωρισα   :Happy0196:

----------


## BlKY

μενω στη Κοζανη αλλα οχι στο κεντρο της πολης
η περιοχη εχει αρκετα δεντρα οπως καβακια (λευκες) και πλατανια
και απο πουλια και απ΄αυτα εχει αρκετα
Παντως αν ξαναπερασει θα το ρωτησω :Happy0045:

----------


## Peri27

Βικυ μπραβο που το βοηθησες και μετα το ελευθερωσες :-)

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλακι αυτο το βλεπεις και το χειμωνα (καταχειμωνο )  ,ισως ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Βασιλης .Ο δασοφυλλοσκοπος  (αλλα και ο θαμνοφυλλοσκοπος ... που δινω και κει λιγες πιθανοτητες να ειναι αλλα δεν νομιζω ) το χειμωνα ειναι νοτιοτερα προς αφρικη και τωρα μεταναστευει προς την κεντρικη ευρωπη και περναει καποιο διαστημα απο τα μερη μας

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητηρια!!!!!*

----------


## olga

χαχαχα! Ποιανού είσια εσύ?! Μπράβο σου που το φρόντισες!

----------


## moustakias

Like!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

1.000 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!

----------


## juamx214

Το ιδιο ειχα βρει εξω απο το μαγαζι που δουλευα περσι το καλοκαιρι. Ηταν ζαλισμενο απο τη ζεστη και το μαζεψαμε το βαλαμε σε ενα κουτακι με νερο και μετα απο κανα 2 ωρο εφυγε φουριοζο που το αφησαμε!

----------

